
Checking in on Chat Bots - brianchu
http://avc.com/2016/08/checking-in-on-chat-bots/
======
tywang
Agree. Entrepreneurs should start to consider build your service with chat
bots instead of apps. Currently, many of chatbot related services and tools
are coming up. But I still feel not very satisfied with these services, such
as chatbot builders and analytics tools. We can see a lot of opportunities
there.

------
serg_chernata
Can't say that I'm surprised. Technology of today is amazing, yet not quite
enough for a feat like this just yet.

